# Free Avatar and Signature



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 1, 2009)

If anyone wants them. They're free to use, just give credit.




















I'm taking requests as well...but it may take me a while since I'm in school and have a personal life so don't think I'll reply right away.


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 1, 2009)

i like the last one!  its a good song


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 2, 2009)

romeoondaline said:
			
		

> i like the last one!  its a good song



Indeed it is. Its one of my favorite anime songs of all time. It was an awesome anime too.


----------



## Splych (Sep 2, 2009)

Tell me the song on the last one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

And what that anime is xDD. Nice new signature btw.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you remember the awsome face planet?

can you make a sig out of that?

Please?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice! can I use them?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 2, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Tell me the song on the last one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, they're free for use. Just make sure you give credit.


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 2, 2009)

it gives me an error when i post my/your sig and ava


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

Which avatar and signature and what error?


----------



## cngamemart (Sep 3, 2009)

feel text better


----------



## luke_c (Sep 3, 2009)

What font is that Raiyu, it's awesome.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 3, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> What font is that Raiyu, it's awesome.



Which one are you talking about? Two different ones. Unless you mean both?


----------



## luke_c (Sep 3, 2009)

The one with Lugia in :3


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 4, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> The one with Lugia in :3



The Lugia one is called Earth.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry The awsome face planet was Chainbullet

It was an awsome face 





blended in with a planet


----------



## alidsl (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry The awsome face planet was Chainbullet

It was an awsome face 





blended in with a planet


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll get on it after school today.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Raika (Sep 18, 2009)

May i ask what font you used for the second sig? (the Air Gear one)
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS. Can I use the Air Gear ava? I'll give credit.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 18, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> May i ask what font you used for the second sig? (the Air Gear one)
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, you can use them as long as you give credit. And the font is ALPACA54.

And alidsl, it's going to be hard making a signature with that since the background is all black.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 26, 2009)

lol.. u sure you really want to my wallpaper? This thing is old and really crappy.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Ath...allpaper9-2.png


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 26, 2009)

Rock Raiyu, there's something with your current avatar and signature


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't see them.
You uploaded them to photobucket and exceeded the bandwidth.


----------



## alidsl (Sep 27, 2009)

chA1nBull3t said:
			
		

> lol.. u sure you really want to my wallpaper? This thing is old and really crappy.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v647/Ath...allpaper9-2.png



Actually I quite liked it


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah my bandwidth exceeded...guess I have some fans lol. It should be back up next week. I made a new photobucket account since that's an old one I used. 

I made some new stuff for some other forums I use. I'm going to make another set for my avatar/signature of the month for October in a while :'D

Mobile Suit Gundam SEED vs Astray Set


----------



## Arcadex (Sep 28, 2009)

.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 28, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

>


Hey look! It's ASS..I mean, Gary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

(That's what I always named him  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
"ASS HAS APPEARED!"


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't mess with Gary...best Pokemon trainer ever.


----------



## Splych (Oct 1, 2009)

I like the Gary one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

One of my fav. characters, even if he was a fag.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 1, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> I like the Gary one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was never a fag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## luke_c (Oct 1, 2009)

He is and always will be! Brock was the only good Character in Pokemon.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 2, 2009)

luke_c said:
			
		

> He is and always will be! *Brock was the only good Character in Pokemon.*


Get the *fuck* out of my thread!


----------

